# 92 JD318 hydro question



## newguy6250 (Apr 27, 2012)

I have recently purchased a clean 1992 318. I have mowed about 5 hours and it works perfectly. Yesterday I was cleaning it up and I accidently pushed the mower and it rolled easlily while cold and not running. I am not sure why I do not have to open the bypass to move the mower. Is this a sign of major problems to hte hydro? What action should I take? Thank you.


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

How far did it roll? If it was only 2 to 4 inches, nothing is wrong, there is that much play in the system. If you nudged it and it rolled 6 feet on its own, then you need to look into it further.


----------



## newguy6250 (Apr 27, 2012)

I can roll it around my shop. When I shut it off from use I cannot push it. After it sets for awhile I can.


----------

